# <br> einblenden



## King Euro (1. Juli 2004)

hi,

mal eine ganz einfache Frage:

Wie kann ich Dinge wie <br>, <p>,... einblenden.
Also im normal Fall werden die ja ausgeführt, aber ich möchte sie quasi als Text haben. Ich hoffe ihr versteht mich, wird schon schief gehen! 
Danke!


----------



## King Euro (1. Juli 2004)

Also, ich habe gerade mal bei dieser Page im Quelltext geguckt, da steht es nur 
	
	
	



```
&lt;br&gt;
```
 so, geht das auch anders?


----------



## Lark (1. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von King Euro _
> *Also, ich habe gerade mal bei dieser Page im Quelltext geguckt, da steht es nur *
> 
> ```
> ...



Hallo,

möglich wäre es auch so zumachen:

```
<<a>br</a>>
```

bin mir nur net sicher ob das alle Browser mit sich machen lassen, und es ist keine wirklich ellegante Lösung.

MfG


----------



## tittli (1. Juli 2004)

ja...eine Möglichkeit wäre, das ganze mit PHP zu machen. Da stellt sich nur die Frage, ob du PHP hast. Würde dann folgendermassen gehen:


```
<?php
echo "<br>";
?>
```

sollte aber anders auch noch möglich sein, glauba hab da mal was gelesen, weiss es aber nicht mehr so genau.

gruss


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (1. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Spescha _
> *ja...eine Möglichkeit wäre, das ganze mit PHP zu machen. Da stellt sich nur die Frage, ob du PHP hast. Würde dann folgendermassen gehen:
> 
> *
> ...



Das bewirkt auch nur einen Zeilenumbruch. Eine Möglichkeit ist es, die < und > durch die HTML-Codes zu ersetzen. Sprich &lt; und &gt;. Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, den Text in <pre>-Tags zu packen. Dabei werden dann mehrfache Leerzeichen berücksichtigt, HTML-Tags als Plain-Text ausgegeben und (wenn nicht durch CSS verändert) eine monospace-Font benutzt.

Spescha: Achte doch bitte konsequenter auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung, danke.


----------



## Sven Mintel (1. Juli 2004)

Das mit dem <pre> geht so nicht.....dafür gibts den <xmp>-Tag (welchen aber nicht alle Brauser kennen)
	
	
	



```
<xmp><br></xmp>
```

Ansonsten bliebe nur die bereits erwähnte Umwandlung in die entsprechenden Entities....falls du PHP verfügbar hast, geht das dort problemlos mit
	
	
	



```
<?php echo htmlentities('<br>'); ?>
```


----------



## Neurodeamon (1. Juli 2004)

Ginge auch hex, decimal und mit HTML-Nummer 

http://www.htmlhelp.com/reference/html40/entities/special.html
http://www.w3.org/TR/REC-html40/sgml/entities.html


----------



## tittli (2. Juli 2004)

Sebastian Wramba hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Spescha: Achte doch bitte konsequenter auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung, danke.



Kannst du mir ein Nomen nennen, das ich nicht grossgeschrieben habe? nun gut, Satzanfänge, aber das mache ich grundsätzlich so.

Übrigens: Stimmt, klar, funktioniert so ja nicht!

gruss


----------



## Gumbo (2. Juli 2004)

Dann solltest du das grundsätzlich ändern.
Übrigens wird seit der neuen Rechtschreibreform noch lange nicht jedes &bdquo;_ß_&rdquo; durch &bdquo;_ss_&rdquo; ersetzt.

&bdquo;_Gruß, &hellip;_&rdquo;


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. Juli 2004)

Könntet Ihr bitte solche Streiterei... 'tschuldigung: »Diskussionen« über PN abwickeln? Danke ...

Oder legt einfach einen Rechtschreib-Thread im Fun-Forum an ;-]


----------



## KristophS (2. Juli 2004)

Es geht auch per Header Manipulation (dank php):

```
header('Content-Type: text/plain'); //MUSS stehen bevor irgendein output kommt
//Und hier dann dein Zeug ausgeben
```


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von KristophS _
> *Es geht auch per Header Manipulation (dank php)*



Was aber Global und nicht Selektiv wäre, je nach dem was man erreichen will wünschenswert oder auch nicht


----------



## Crowner (3. Juli 2004)

Es geht auch mit ASCII-Code:
ASCII-Code ergibt (ohne *)
*&*#60* ergibt: *&#60*
*&*#62* ergibt: *&#62*

Greez Crowner

P.S.
*&*#97* ergibt: * &#97*
*&*#98* ergibt: * &#98*
...
*&*#121* ergibt: * &#121*
*&*#122* ergibt: * &#122*

*&*#65* ergibt: * &#65*
*&*#66* ergibt: * &#66*
...
*&*#89* ergibt: * &#89*
*&*#90* ergibt: * &#90*


----------



## Gumbo (3. Juli 2004)

Jedoch ist die Schreibweise nur _mit_ einem Semikolon korrekt: &amp;#97;

Weitere Informationen:
&nbsp;*&rsaquo;**&rsaquo;*&nbsp;Ascii Table - ASCII character codes and html, octal, hex and decimal chart conversion
&nbsp;*&rsaquo;**&rsaquo;*&nbsp;SELFHTML: HTML/XHTML / Referenz / HTML-Zeichenreferenz


----------

